
The end of classical music - Schiphol
http://jacobinmag.com/2013/11/the-end-of-classical-music/
======
vezzy-fnord
What ostentatious and reactionary puerility this is.

No doubt the author is aggravated by the perceived decadence and decline of
contemporary popular music. Yet, what is popular has for the most part always
been mediocre or subpar.

The 'classical' (a very generalized descriptor, and completely inaccurate to
contrast with 'rock and popular music') music he so yearns for was
predominantly enjoyed by the aristocracy of its day and wasn't intended for
the common layman. He also comfortably ignores all the hack composers who were
likely forgotten and their legacies erased, instead only pointing out one of
the three most undoubtedly famous.

His main argument for advocating classical music is its focus on instrumentals
and "a logic entirely based on the abstract relationships inherent in the
pitches and rhythms."

There are many (admittedly postmodern, likely much to the chagrin of the
author) tendencies and genres in today's music, such as avant-garde jazz,
noise, progressive rock and so on, which also employ eclecticism and
complexity on a scale that trumps famous, beaten-to-death classical composers.
Of course, these genres aren't popular, but that is to be expected.

This is simply another example of leftist academic snobbery.

~~~
Schiphol
>His main argument for advocating classical music is its focus on
instrumentals and "a logic entirely based on the abstract relationships
inherent in the pitches and rhythms."

>There are many (admittedly postmodern, likely much to the chagrin of the
author) tendencies and genres in today's music, such as avant-garde jazz,
noise, progressive rock and so on, which also employ eclecticism and
complexity on a scale that trumps famous, beaten-to-death classical composers.
Of course, these genres aren't popular, but that is to be expected.

Your appeal to _eclecticism_ makes me think that you are not focusing on the
feature of classical music the author has in mind. He means, I think, the kind
of formal "problem-solving" that one can find in (to cite a comparatively
recent example) the [Fugue in Hindemith's 3rd Piano
Sonata]([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTpAIEp6DUo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTpAIEp6DUo)).

Such very elaborated formal structures are much less important in rock or
avant-garde jazz. They are also very hard to write, and comparatively hard to
decode as a listener. But they are very rewarding once you sort of get them.

Isn't all of that true?

~~~
vezzy-fnord
I listened to your example, and yes I can see what you are referring to. The
sonata is complex and involves lots of nuances and subsystems playing together
to form a coherent, yet intricate and sophisticated whole.

The "problem-solving" technique you mention is still, I believe, very much
present in my aforementioned genres.

They're definitely not accessible to everyone, however, especially the casual
listener. That is true.

------
al2o3cr
No doubt there were people in 1786 complaining about how that upstart Mozart
was convincing "the kids" to stop going to revivals of "1550's Greatest Hits".
And don't even get them STARTED on the filth that is "opera"...

~~~
vixen99
You're joking I suppose but there is plenty of doubt that there were such
people. Zero evidence I would say.

~~~
vincetogo
"Too many notes, Mozart!"

------
auggierose
Wow, these comments are really frightening. No wonder contemporary software is
so shitty, and programmers are clueless as hell.

~~~
krisdol
HN libertarians don't like to be made to feel academically inadequate.
Startups care not about this art crap, and the author is obviously not aware
of unpopular sub-genres of rock, many of which kick Chopin's ass, so to speak.

------
holychiz
Classical music is alive and well. It's also evolving, as it should. You might
find it camouflaged as sountracks. Witness the "views" numbers on Youtube of
"Inception" or any "epic music", they're in the millions.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Hollywood movie scores are essentially pornographic. There's little to
challenge the logic or problem-solving areas of your mind. There are lots of
loud sounds and nakedly manipulative melodies.

Naturally there are exceptions but I'm referring to your basic Hans Zimmer
product, which is garbage.

~~~
hackinthebochs
The same can be said for most popular classical pieces. As someone who mostly
listens to classical, I'm not even sure your characterization carries any
meaning. But lets not elevate classical music to some rarefied pedestal; the
vast majority of the good classical music contains "loud sounds and nakedly
manipulative melodies".

------
singold
> Its author, New York Times religion correspondent Mark Oppenheimer concedes
> that “(s)tudying music or dance over a long time teaches perseverance and
> can build self-confidence” and “that there is virtue in mastering difficult
> disciplines.”

This could be said of programming too

About classical music, because a coincidence, I've downloaded lots of
classical music and found out that it helps me greatly to concentrate while
I'm studying.

I like it, I would probably want to learn more about it (if and when I have
time), but I dont want to become an expert and be pedantic about it.

------
Dirlewanger
Pretentious moron whining about a cultural facet that's recently fallen out of
favor and how society is done for, more at 11.

